# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Wicksy to return

## callummc

In todays metro newspaper it says that ee are considering bringing back wicksy with a new head,they have offered nick berry a mega deal which he has refused so they are now considering re casting

----------


## Luna

but why? he didn't really do anything when he was in it pluis this will be the third person to play him if they do it

----------


## alan45

Strikes me things are getting desperate in Elstree at the minute

----------


## callummc

I'm not a hundred % sure but i dont think hes been played by anyone else,mark fowler and sam mitchell have and a few of the kids have had head transplants but i dont think wicksy has,if its true its probaby so they can bring steven beal back and give pat some family back

----------


## chance

they should only do it if nick berry were to come back but hes said no so they should leave it be,desperation springs to mind.

----------


## Treacle

Well he's not "to return" then is he?

----------


## Luna

sorry i was getting mixed up with david french as david wicks

----------


## callummc

> Strikes me things are getting desperate in Elstree at the minute


me to mind you as long as they get a good actor and give him good scripts it could probably work,shame sharons going cos them to could have another fling,but i feel their desperate for good writers rather than scaping the barrel with the likes of the mitchells and frank butcher

----------


## CrazyLea

> sorry i was getting mixed up with david french as david wicks


wasnt it michael french   :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

> me to mind you as long as they get a good actor and give him good scripts it could probably work,shame sharons going cos them to could have another fling,but i feel their desperate for good writers rather than scaping the barrel with the likes of the mitchells and frank butcher


They're not scraping the barrel with the Mitchells they were always going to return! Mike Reid was the one that ASKED to reprise the role of Frank they didn't approach him either! 
And no this doesn't reik of desperation there's nothing wrong with bringing characters back if it's going to work!!! "EastEnders" has only been on for 20 years and it's realistic that people would return on a visit or to move back to their roots!

----------


## callummc

> Well he's not "to return" then is he?


well it sounds like wicksey is,but with a new head

----------


## Treacle

> wasnt it michael french


Yes it was  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

who is he?

----------


## Treacle

> well it sounds like wicksey is,but with a new head


But you said they're considering it in your first post but in the title of this thread it looks like it's set to happen with the way you've worded it!

----------


## pops110874

They should bring back David Wicks(y)!!!! (see what i did there?!....ahem)

Im not old enough to remember wicksy in great detail....only from what ive seen on UK Gold.  But I think it would be a mistake to recast.

----------


## Treacle

> who is he?


He played Simon Wicks and he was an absolute legend of a character although most people won't remember him unless they've been watching the programme for a long time  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> They should bring back David Wicks(y)!!!! (see what i did there?!....ahem)
> 
> Im not old enough to remember wicksy in great detail....only from what ive seen on UK Gold. But I think it would be a mistake to recast.


I think Simon was a brilliant character but I wouldn't say no to David returning either!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Didn't he have an affair with Cindy or something like that?   :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> me to mind you as long as they get a good actor and give him good scripts it could probably work,shame sharons going cos them to could have another fling,but i feel their desperate for good writers rather than scaping the barrel with the likes of the mitchells and frank butcher


They have great characters who are terribly underused or else let down by woeful scripts

I dont think anyone else could replace Nick Berry




**********700th post*****************  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> They have great characters who are terribly underused or else let down by woeful scripts
> 
> I dont think anyone else could replace Nick Berry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********700th post*****************


That's the only problem I have with this idea I don't really want to see another actor in the role!

----------


## Treacle

> Didn't he have an affair with Cindy or something like that?


Yeah he did, that's him  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

> Yes it was



ooopppsss sorry

----------


## callummc

> They have great characters who are terribly underused or else let down by woeful scripts
> 
> I dont think anyone else could replace Nick Berry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********700th post*****************


you are probably right,but cos a long times gone it is possible cos they did succeed with sam and mark

----------


## pops110874

> I think Simon was a brilliant character but I wouldn't say no to David returning either!!!


Now...dont judge me  :Embarrassment:  , but when I was younger I used to fancy david wicks rotten!!  oooh when he helped cindy esacpe from ian, abducting his kids.....what a gent! lol   :Love:   :Big Grin:  

On a serious (and impartial note), david wicks was a great character, michael french a fab actor and should be brought back to ee "for the good of the show" forthwith!

Now that my memory has been refreshed of the genius that was Michael French, I may have to start a "BRING BACK DAVID WICKS" campaign board......

hhhhhmmmm  :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

I found him rather dishy too although he looks a lot older now because I've seen a pic of him.

----------


## chance

> sorry i was getting mixed up with david french as david wicks


they should def being david back he was great!

----------


## chance

> Now...dont judge me  , but when I was younger I used to fancy david wicks rotten!!  oooh when he helped cindy esacpe from ian, abducting his kids.....what a gent! lol    
> 
> On a serious (and impartial note), david wicks was a great character, michael french a fab actor and should be brought back to ee "for the good of the show" forthwith!
> 
> Now that my memory has been refreshed of the genius that was Michael French, I may have to start a "BRING BACK DAVID WICKS" campaign board......
> 
> hhhhhmmmm


il sign up!

----------


## Bryan

it possible he could return, as if they think of bringing back stephan beale then they could bring him back at the same time, he could become enemies with ian again and have some affairs, would be good

----------


## Treacle

I def think they should bring Steven back, now he's a bit older he can do more stuff and he has ties to the Square.

----------


## pops110874

> I found him rather dishy too although he looks a lot older now because I've seen a pic of him.


Is he looking old or distinguished and handsome?   :Big Grin:

----------


## pops110874

> it possible he could return, as if they think of bringing back stephan beale then they could bring him back at the same time, he could become enemies with ian again and have some affairs, would be good


Completely agree!  EE needs someone like DW, everyone likes a good affair!!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Is he looking old or distinguished and handsome?


I just think he's aging a bit now I liked him when he was a bit younger he had more energy... :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

They're really going with it hammer and tongs with the cast this year people leaving, new people coming in and old faces returning I think it's going to be nice to have an influx of fresh faces.

----------


## chance

id rather see david return then wicksy though

----------


## pops110874

> I just think he's aging a bit now I liked him when he was a bit younger he had more energy...


How old is he now anyway?

----------


## Treacle

> How old is he now anyway?


40's I think?

----------


## pops110874

> They're really going with it hammer and tongs with the cast this year people leaving, new people coming in and old faces returning I think it's going to be nice to have an influx of fresh faces.


I agree - EE needs a good clearout...

There are too many characters at dead ends, lil mo, gary, minty, gus, sonia, martin.  Please give them a decent storyline!

----------


## Abbie

> Didn't he have an affair with Cindy or something like that?


hearin this i have heard of him

----------


## Treacle

> I agree - EE needs a good clearout...
> 
> There are too many characters at dead ends, lil mo, gary, minty, gus, sonia, martin. Please give them a decent storyline!


They can't get rid of Sonia or Martin though they are part of the core cast but they never have anything to do! Hopefully Naomi will liven Sonia up a bit  :Smile:

----------


## pops110874

> id rather see david return then wicksy though


Yep me too! Although you have probably guessed that, reading my previous post.....  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> id rather see david return then wicksy though


I liked them both the same  :Smile:

----------


## pops110874

> They can't get rid of Sonia or Martin though they are part of the core cast but they never have anything to do! Hopefully Naomi will liven Sonia up a bit


Oh dont get me wrong - I definately want them to stay but I agree with you, they never have any decent storylines.

Just hope the actors dont get fed up, decide they have had a "fantastic x years at the soap but feel the time is right to move on with their careers and pursue new projects"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Before you know it they are on a train to Manchester, Scotland, Spain or other non london area.

----------


## Treacle

Michael French is 43 and Nick Berry is 42 by the way  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Oh dont get me wrong - I definately want them to stay but I agree with you, they never have any decent storylines.
> 
> Just hope the actors dont get fed up, decide they have had a "fantastic x years at the soap but feel the time is right to move on with their careers and pursue new projects"  
> 
> Before you know it they are on a train to Manchester, Scotland, Spain or other non london area.


I don't think Sonia will go anywhere Natalie Cassidy is the new Wendy Richard!

James Alexandrou who plays Martin said he was going to quit but he probably realised that he wouldn't go far in the buisness so decided to stay.

----------


## pops110874

> Michael French is 43 and Nick Berry is 42 by the way


43?!  That isnt too old, is it?   :Ponder:  

Stick a good suit on him, give him the nightclub - hes the all new stylish, womanising Steve Owen!

Ahh Steve Owen, another EE legend who is greatly missed *sigh   :Wub:

----------


## pops110874

> I don't think Sonia will go anywhere Natalie Cassidy is the new Wendy Richard!
> 
> James Alexandrou who plays Martin said he was going to quit but he probably realised that he wouldn't go far in the buisness so decided to stay.


Has he said he wants to quit?!

 :Rotfl:   When will they learn, you only have to look at the incredibly successful career (post ee) of the lovely Jack Ryder.....

after a long career break to look after his stepkids, was last seen proceeding to accept a role on family affairs and then quit before filiming a scene due to the soap being axed!!    :Clap:   good job jack - bet he is regretting badmouthing ee now! muhahaha!!   

I think i hear a panto in Skegness calling.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> 43?! That isnt too old, is it?  
> 
> Stick a good suit on him, give him the nightclub - hes the all new stylish, womanising Steve Owen!
> 
> Ahh Steve Owen, another EE legend who is greatly missed *sigh


I fancied Steve Owen and a lot of people don't see why but I was just attracted to him  :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

> Has he said he wants to quit?!
> 
>  When will they learn, you only have to look at the incredibly successful career (post ee) of the lovely Jack Ryder.....
> 
> after a long career break to look after his stepkids, was last seen proceeding to accept a role on family affairs and then quit before filiming a scene due to the soap being axed!!  good job jack - bet he is regretting badmouthing ee now! muhahaha!! 
> 
> I think i hear a panto in Skegness calling.....


Yeah James got a grilling from the bosses because he kept talking publicly about how he's going to leave etc...
He knew that Shane Richie was leaving so when he was with Shane he used to boast about how he was going to walk too then he got told off for it and he's not mentioned it since  :Big Grin:

----------


## pops110874

> I fancied Steve Owen and a lot of people don't see why but I was just attracted to him


  :EEK!:  These people you speak were obviously insane!

How could anyone not appreciate the god that was Steve Owen!!!!

Oh how i miss Steve Owen.....

*goes off to dig out spandau ballet's greatest hits......this much is truuuwwhhoo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pops110874

> Yeah James got a grilling from the bosses because he kept talking publicly about how he's going to leave etc...
> He knew that Shane Richie was leaving so when he was with Shane he used to boast about how he was going to walk too then he got told off for it and he's not mentioned it since


Oh no!  Has he fallen under Shane Richie's spell!??

Please James - dont listen to the man!!!

Shane is a complete fool! He has become deluded with the good press he recieved as his Alfie character (or very poor mans del boy! what a shameless rip off Shane!!)  He is under the absurd impression that when he leaves EE.....a hollywood career beckons!!! ( :Big Grin:   :Rotfl:  )  I predict that this time next year shane will return to ee once he realises his poor acting skills do not cut it!!!

----------


## Treacle

> Oh no! Has he fallen under Shane Richie's spell!??
> 
> Please James - dont listen to the man!!!
> 
> Shane is a complete fool! He has become deluded with the good press he recieved as his Alfie character (or very poor mans del boy! what a shameless rip off Shane!!) He is under the absurd impression that when he leaves EE.....a hollywood career beckons!!! (  ) I predict that this time next year shane will return to ee once he realises his poor acting skills do not cut it!!!


I used to like Alfie back in the day when he was entertaining! 

Thankfully this was all a long time ago in 2004 so it looks like James has seen sense!

----------


## Treacle

> These people you speak were obviously insane!
> 
> How could anyone not appreciate the god that was Steve Owen!!!!
> 
> Oh how i miss Steve Owen.....
> 
> *goes off to dig out spandau ballet's greatest hits......this much is truuuwwhhoo!


LMAO lovin' Spandau Ballet forever  :Big Grin:

----------


## pops110874

> I used to like Alfie back in the day when he was entertaining! 
> 
> Thankfully this was all a long time ago in 2004 so it looks like James has seen sense!


Phew - had me worried there!

After all if martin left, who would run the stall?! 

You couldnt have pauline out there in the square flogging the fruit and veg!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pops110874

> LMAO lovin' Spandau Ballet forever


  :Cheer:   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Phew - had me worried there!
> 
> After all if martin left, who would run the stall?! 
> 
> You couldnt have pauline out there in the square flogging the fruit and veg!


Why not? Lou did it  :Smile:

----------


## pops110874

> Why not? Lou did it


She did? Dont remember much of the early eps....

Pauline still couldnt work the stall though....

who would do everyones washing  :EEK!:  I mean you couldnt expect people to actually *gulp* buy a washing machine!!!   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

And for all they sell they only need a part time stall holder

----------


## Treacle

> She did? Dont remember much of the early eps....
> 
> Pauline still couldnt work the stall though....
> 
> who would do everyones washing  I mean you couldnt expect people to actually *gulp* buy a washing machine!!!


The Millers, Chrissie and Ian all have washing machines but they still use the laundrette  :Lol:  

It's just tradition and you're right Pauline couldn't quit her job at the laundrette. She has worked the stall in the past though when she's been covering for someone  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> And for all they sell they only need a part time stall holder


How do you mean?

----------


## alan45

3 bananas a the odd turnip a week  :Smile:

----------


## pops110874

> And for all they sell they only need a part time stall holder


lol

Yeh - he only ever sells an apple, or an onion on occasions!!

----------


## pops110874

> The Millers, Chrissie and Ian all have washing machines but they still use the laundrette  
> 
> It's just tradition and you're right Pauline couldn't quit her job at the laundrette. She has worked the stall in the past though when she's been covering for someone


Hehe!! Maybe they have washing machines for emergencies....you know, like when the launderette is closed!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> 3 bananas a the odd turnip a week


They sell loads more than that.

----------


## Treacle

He only needs to sell things when it's part of the scene.

----------


## alan45

> They sell loads more than that.


es I forgot about the sprouts he sold last Christmas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pops110874

All this talk of david wicks - completely forgot about his family!!

Remember psychotic joe (or jawhhh) and lorraine!!  wow that was good tv - remember the tin foil!! tee hee!

----------


## pops110874

Ok - really want all the Wicks back now!!

David, wicksy, steven and any others you can think of!!

Does anyone know where they are supposed to be now?

----------


## Treacle

> Ok - really want all the Wicks back now!!
> 
> David, wicksy, steven and any others you can think of!!
> 
> Does anyone know where they are supposed to be now?


They all left I think Lorraine and Joe went back to Bolton  :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> Ok - really want all the Wicks back now!!
> 
> David, wicksy, steven and any others you can think of!!
> 
> Does anyone know where they are supposed to be now?


simon and steven/stephan and david are in new zealand

----------


## Abbie

one last question, is he simons dad?

----------


## Bryan

> one last question, is he simons dad?


if you mean is simon steven's dad, then yes, he is, hence why he is with simon in new zeland rather than ian in walford

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It would be good if he does return. Poor Ian

----------


## Abbie

soory i did mean to say that is simon steven dad

----------


## kirsty_g

is steven ians son

----------


## pops110874

steven was brought up as Ians son - but biologically he is the product of cindy's affair with simon wicks (wicksy)

----------


## pops110874

:Confused:  At least...... I think thats who stevens dad is??

working out ee family trees gives me brain ache  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> At least...... I think thats who stevens dad is??
> 
> working out ee family trees gives me brain ache


yeah thats right pops!

i know it can get confussing when affairs and incest are involved!!!

----------


## pops110874

:EEK!:  


> yeah thats right pops!
> 
> i know it can get confussing when affairs and incest are involved!!!


Very confusing - lost count of the number of grankids pat has, families with second cousins twice removed coming out of the woodwork, sisters marrying brothers, and dont even get me started on the supposed molife pregnancy!!

----------


## Abbie

i remember when steven found that out and he wasnt suppose to was he it was in an argument with laura about kids wasnt it?

----------


## Bryan

> i remember when steven found that out and he wasnt suppose to was he it was in an argument with laura about kids wasnt it?


yep, eastenders at its best, a family secret is always the best to come out...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant remember him as any one got a pic

----------


## pops110874

> i cant remember him as any one got a pic


You could try the ee website - it will probably have some pics of all the characters we have discussed...

They also have a family tree section - if you view pat it will show you david wicks, wicksy and steven  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> i cant remember him as any one got a pic


for you and all whom dont know:

simon "wicksy" wicks:  

david wicks:

----------


## Lisa2005uk

mark fowler was always played by todd mcarthy wasnt he? dont u mean martin fowler?

----------


## Bryan

> mark fowler was always played by todd mcarthy wasnt he? dont u mean martin fowler?


mark was played by David Scarboro at the begigning, but he commited suicide, so todd carty was brought into the show

----------

